# Skyrim Lösungsbuch kaufen.



## Scoo (7. Januar 2014)

Habe zu Weihnachten die Legendary Edition von Skyrim geschenkt bekommen.

Habe mal bei Amazon nach einem Lösungsbuch geschaut und kam mir irgendwie verarscht vor.

Entweder gibts die da nur in Englisch oder zu überteuerten Preisen.

Kann mit jemand nen Link zukommen lassen wo ich mir ein Lösungsbuch zu Skyrim in DEUTSCH besorgen könnte.


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2014)

Mh, warum eigentlich?  Man findet doch sehr gut in das Spiel und dazu gibt es die Richtungspfeile. 


Großartige Fehler kann man eigentlich nicht machen. Auch wenn die Menüführung teilweise (ohne Addons) eine Konsolen-Katastrophe ist, findest du aber eigentlich recht gut deinen Weg zur nächsten Quest. Der Rest ist Entdecken.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Januar 2014)

Hier hast du auch die Komplettlösung online:
http://www.pcgames.de/The-Elder-Scrolls-5-Skyrim-PC-128680/Tipps/Skyrim-Loesung-Komplettloesung-fuer-Hauptquest-Talente-Dunkle-Bruderschaft-Werwoelfe-Heiraten-Skills-und-Cheats-853776/


----------



## Scoo (8. Januar 2014)

Scoo schrieb:


> Habe zu Weihnachten die Legendary Edition von Skyrim geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> Habe mal bei Amazon nach einem Lösungsbuch geschaut und kam mir irgendwie verarscht vor.
> 
> ...




AddOns für die Menüführung?? Was gäbe es den da z.b. bzw wenn du das Spiel gespielt hast,was sind den gute Addons dafür.
Ich habe jetzt knapp 2 Tage Spielzeit hinter mir.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2014)

Scoo schrieb:


> AddOns für die Menüführung?? Was gäbe es den da z.b. bzw wenn du das Spiel gespielt hast,was sind den gute Addons dafür.
> Ich habe jetzt knapp 2 Tage Spielzeit hinter mir.



SkyUI (findest du ich glaube auch im Workshop bei Steam). Benötigt zusätzlich aber noch das hier:
http://skse.silverlock.org/


----------



## Scoo (8. Januar 2014)

Na das schau ich mir doch mal an.


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2014)

Noch ein Tipp: Wenn du das Spiel im vollen Umfang genießen willst, deaktiviere jeweils(!) temporär im Questlog die Hauptquest, bis du keine Nebenquests mehr findest. ^^ Du solltest sie dann aber ab und an wieder reaktivieren, weil sie dich Stück für Stück durch die Hauptstädte der Spielwelt führen, die natürlich auch wieder massenweise Nebenquests haben. Das generelle Erkunden der Spielwelt bringt auch interessante Aufgaben mit sich.

Hauptquest-Verlauf:


Spoiler



Entfesselt / Vor dem Sturm
Der Aufstieg des Drachens
Der Weg der Stimme
Das Horn von Jurgen Windrufer / Eine Klinge im Dunklen
Diplomatische Immunität
Eine Ratte in der Klemme
Alduins Mauer
Am Hals der Welt
Alduins Fluch
Der Hort des Weltenfressers
Sovngarde / Drachentöter


----------



## Scoo (9. Januar 2014)

Also ich kann mich wegen Quests nicht beklagen.Ich finde auf normalen Weg ja schon immer wieder was neues.

Ich versuch über Ebay das Gamestar Black Edition Heft von Skyrim zu ersteigern,zum kleinen Preis.Mal sehen ob ich Glück habe.
Gamestar ansich habe ich auch mal angeschrieben ob man das Heft noch nachbestellen kann,was ich aber bezweifel,da es vor 2 Jahren raus kam.

Aber ich habe bisher schon mehr Nebenquests gemacht als das ich der Hauptquest gefolgt bin.Passiert eben.

Nur ich brauch irgendwie mal Infos wegen Berufe,als Schmieden und Tränke machen.

Sogar einen 2ten Charakter ist in Planung.Da brauch ich aber Infos was ich alles Skillen kann was Sinn macht.


----------



## Scoo (9. Januar 2014)

Mit SkyUI,ist das dann nur das die Fenster anders aussehen??

Ich Frage dasweil die Beschreibung in Englisch sind,ich aber ne Deutsche Version vom Spiel habe.


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2014)

Scoo schrieb:


> Mit SkyUI,ist das dann nur das die Fenster anders aussehen??



Die Menüführung und das Inventar ist dann PC-Freundlicher, ja.


----------



## Scoo (14. Januar 2014)

Die Frage steht allerdings weiter im Raum.

Wo kann man ein Lösungsbuch zu Skyrim bekommen in Deutsch und zu einem Normalen Preis.


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2014)

http://www.amazon.de.../dp/B005EVJKZ6/

Billiger in NEU(!)-Zustand hab ich kein anderes gefunden. Ansonsten musst du es gebraucht kaufen. Gibt in dem Fall neben dem Amazon-Marketplace auch bei Ebay ein paar Angebote.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/The-Elder-Scrolls-V-Skyrim-Das-Offizielle-Losungsbuch-fur-die-PS3-XBOX-360/301065310067
http://www.ebay.de/itm/PS3-Skyrim-The-Elder-Scrolls-V-offizielles-Losungsbuch-Weltkarte-wie-neu-/161196742029


----------



## Scoo (14. Januar 2014)

Also Neupreis bei Amazon ist ja wohl eher ne Frechheit.

Naja ich schau bei Ebay rein,bleibt mir eh nichts anderes übrig.

Das PC Games Sonderheft habe ich schon für 1,50 Euro bekommen.

Was ich gerne noch hätte wäre das Gamestar Sonderheft zu Skyrim aus der Black Edition.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2014)

Scoo schrieb:


> Was ich gerne noch hätte wäre das Gamestar Sonderheft zu Skyrim aus der Black Edition.



Äh, ja - viel Spaß bei der Suche. *g*


----------



## Scoo (15. Januar 2014)

Hab eines bei Ebay in Beobachtung.Kommt allerdings auch auf den Preis an.


Vieleicht gibts ja nen Buffedraner der hier das vielleicht noch daheim rumliegen hat.


----------



## Scoo (3. Februar 2014)

Man merkt schon,es ist lange her wo jemand das gespielt hat und hier ist auch nix mehr los,bis auf Zam der hier reingesehen hat.

Es kann doch nicht sein das es keinen Online Händler mehr gibt der das Lösungsbuch im sortiment hat.

Da ist ja das Lösungbuch zu Diablo 2 noch einfacher zu bekommen und das ist um einige älter als Skyrim.

Echt komisch die Geschichte.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2014)

Nope, komisch ist es nicht, nur limitiert, ich glaube maximal 2 Auflagen und die waren schnell vergriffen, kein Nachdruck mehr seitdem.
Die englische Version bekommst du noch häufiger, dafür aber auch billiger. ^^

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005EVJKZ6/?tag=buffed-21&ascsubtag=article


----------



## Scoo (8. Februar 2014)

Unverständlich da 2013 erst die Legendary Edition und die Anthology Box erschienen ist.

Denke mal die käufer wollen auch das Lösungsbuch haben.Das würde auch die Preise bei Ebay erklären.

40 Euro und mehr für ein Lösungsheft ausgeben das beim Erscheinen 25 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## DocZahni (3. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß, dass du eigentlich ein deutsches Lösungsbuch suchst. Allerdings kann ich das englische Skyrim-Legendary Edition nur wärmstens empfehlen. Es beinhaltet ja auch die DLC´s und lässt wirklich keinen Wunsch offen. Ich nutze es, obwohl ich das Spiel auf deutsch spiele. Das Buch ist seinen Preis allemal wert (33,50). Auch bei weniger guten Englischkenntnissen ist das Buch gut brauchbar. Nur wenn du überhaupt kein Englisch verstehst würde ich es nicht kaufen.


----------

